# Great Escape promo has contradictory minimum spend



## Tracktwentynine (Feb 5, 2011)

Late last month, I took a round trip (booked as a round trip) from New Carrollton, Maryland to Philadelphia. I had already signed up for the Northeast Regional Great Escape promotion, which grants a free Northeast Regional trip this summer if you take 2 qualifying roundtrips or 4 qualifying one-way trips before March 19.

The minimum spend is $49 one-way or $98 round-trip, according to the email sent to me by AGR upon signing up for the promo. My trip from NCR-PHL cost $67 and the return trip from PHL-NCR was $47, a total round trip cost of $114. And to repeat, I booked it as a round trip, not two one-way trips.

So I was very surprised to notice a few minutes ago, that according to the AGR site, I've only taken 1 of 4 qualifying one-way trips. So I looked at the terms on the website. And it says nothing about the roundtrip, only the $49 minimum spend for one-way trips. Thinking I had gotten confused, I checked my email, and sure enough, I found the AGR email, which mentions the $98 minimum spend for a roundtrip.

Had I not been emailed the terms with the $98 roundtrip option, I would have upgraded to business class for my return trip to bump that leg over $49.

I haven't contacted AGR, but I will do so soon. Anybody have any tips?

Below, compare the terms:

*Emailed Version*



> Thank you for registering in the The Great Escape - Northeast Regional promotion. Below are the details of this promotion. Make your *GREAT ESCAPE* this year with free travel on the Northeast Regional. Because when you register and start traveling this winter, each qualifying Northeast Regional trip you take counts toward free travel this summer. And when you *take two trips, you get one free*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*AGR Website Version*



> Make your *GREAT ESCAPE* this year with free travel on the Northeast Regional. Because when you register and start traveling this winter, each qualifying Northeast Regional trip you take counts toward free travel this summer. And when you *take two trips, you get one free*.* *EARN* a free roundtrip on the Northeast Regional by taking two qualifying roundtrips (or four one-way trips) on the Northeast Regional between January 10 - March 19, 2011.
> 
> *BOOK* your free trip on the Northeast Regional between June 1 - August 31, 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 5, 2011)

The AGR rep at Flyertalk clarified the terms a few days after the initial launch. The minimum is $49 per one way segment.


----------



## amamba (Feb 5, 2011)

Ditto PRR60. Sadly, it seems that their emails were completely inaccurate because based on the clarification from AGRinsider at Flyertalk, you must spend $49 each way to qualify. I have no idea why the emails weren't accurate.

I don't think you would get far with your complaints at AGR, but you should try. The promotion was not publicized properly.


----------



## jis (Feb 6, 2011)

Frankly, I don't understand why they bothered to mention round trips at all. That is what confused the issue. If they meant to say 4 segments each of at least $49, that is what they should have said.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 6, 2011)

They should honer the mixup.


----------



## jis (Feb 6, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> They should honer the mixup.


I agree. That would be the prudent thing to do to simply avoid the impression that they keep trying to create that they can never get anything quite right.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> They should honer the mixup.


Seconded. I didn't realize that part of participating in AGR was having to monitor FlyerTalk to see if AGR has changed/clarified the terms of a promotion.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 6, 2011)

An issue very similar to this one happened last year with the Summer Promotion. There were 2 different sets of T&C. There were slight differences between the e-mail version, and what appeared on the internet. I'm not sure why that happens.


----------



## Edgefan (Feb 6, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> An issue very similar to this one happened last year with the Summer Promotion. There were 2 different sets of T&C. There were slight differences between the e-mail version, and what appeared on the internet. I'm not sure why that happens.


Lack of internal communication. One hand doesn't know what the other is doing. Frustrates me at both my jobs. Amtrak seems no different. :blink:


----------



## had8ley (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that AGR is Amtrak run you just may have a better shot at catching an ear that will listen and act on *THEIR* boo-boo.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2011)

I doubt that - the appearance of AGR Insider over at Flyertalk seems to have been a net lose for Amtrak Patrons (loophole closure, the issue with the California trains, this one...).


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2011)

The loopholes didn't go away because of the AGR Insider.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 7, 2011)

Coincidence, then I guess.

My point that Amtrak control of AGR hasn't been good for us still stands - as Amtrak has exercised more control over the program the deals have gotten worse.

Minimum spend limits for promotions seem to be here to stay, and is another example of thisl.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2011)

AGR, that is to say that the 5 original Amtrak employees in DC, have always maintained full control over the AGR program. Carlson, the company that Amtrak contracted with to run AGR from its inception until this past fall, was always just the facilitator. They supplied the staff and the computers to track things; nothing more. The AGR staff has always set the rules.

Restricted promos, that is targeted to specific members, started at least 5 year ago, because of code sharing on forums like Flyertalk but certainly not limited to that forum. In fact the biggie 25% promo from several years ago was published by a travel writer on his blog, which is what really led to targetted promos.

Minimum spends have been around for at least 3 or 4 years and first started with the Acela buy 3 RT's and get 1 RT free promos.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Feb 8, 2011)

I spoke with an AGR representative yesterday. He indicated that the terms changed after my email to clarify the intent, that each leg be a minimum of $49.

They are honoring, therefore, the second leg ($47) of my roundtrip ($114 total) as qualifying. However, they indicated that any future travel will need to meet the $49 minimum. Which is no problem, since I need to be in New York in early March.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 8, 2011)

Good for them, glad to see that they did the right thing.


----------



## amamba (Feb 8, 2011)

I am also glad to see that they are doing the right thing. It just seems to me that if they can have the AGRinsider over at Flyertalk clarifying the terms of the promo, why can't they publicize it properly the first time? Just seems to be a mess of confusion over there. And I am still appalled at their treatment of one of our forum members by canceling his loophole trip with the disconnect of the CS due to the schedule change.


----------

